#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Pls-cadd 16.20

## qubit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] anybody has?

See More: Pls-cadd 16.20

----------


## cadguy

Searching for installation file. Currently only 15.3 solved.


EDIT : Search ended with positive result.  :Smile:

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## qubit

Can you please send to me?
Thank you!

----------


## gustav

Anyone have rscad?

----------


## cadguy

Great changes in v16.2.

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## cadguy

> Any has Powerfactory recent, need only loadflow? I have plscadd 16.20 all modules install file. mail xsysctl@gmail.com



Do NOT quote your email in public forum. If this thing comes to the eyes of powerlinesystems, you are gone.

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## cadguy

> Has PLS 16.20 "complete" <-> change of powerfactory 2018-2020 (loadflow module great) + pay?.
> Now has powerfactory demo expire pass only, not work.
> 
> ThankYou.



Collect a 32 bit demo pass for me and i'll do your job.

----------


## sysctl

-------------

See More: Pls-cadd 16.20

----------


## cadguy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] anybody has?



Please PM me.

----------


## minxiam

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] anybody has?



Yes, PLS-ONE 16.20 (CADD+TOWER+POLE+SAPS+CAISSON), msg for more.

----------


## neverm!nd

Hi, someone have PLS CADD v16 c r a c k e d? How can I acquire it?

----------


## Luis110010

Hi, Hello, can someone send me the installer c.r.a.c.k.e.d. ??  luarsaav@gmail.com

----------


## coolio89

please i need the latest version of pls-cad

----------


## Axurit

Hi,

I'm french and I need pls-cadd 16.20 for research in few month.
This version exist with ***** ?

Thanks for answers
Best regards

----------


## Axurit

Sorry For double post

Hi,

I'm french and I need pls-cadd 16.20 for research in few month.
This version exist with c.r.a.c.k ?

Thanks for answers
Best regards

----------


## cadguy

Yes. It is available.

----------


## whery

i have Pls-cadd 15.30。contact me！ whery@foxmail.com

----------


## himmelstern

only new users asking for software. only 1 message in this thread. have not other in this site.

----------


## fx007

Hi Himmelstern, you  have it? Thanks!

----------


## Shap0ur

Could someone share installer please?

See More: Pls-cadd 16.20

----------


## Shap0ur

Hello,

If someone has Pls-Cadd 16.2 please pm me.

----------


## asrar

Hello all,

can anyone share pls-cad software with solution.. ?

----------


## Shore

hello, could anyone help me? i need a PLS version

----------


## diegoandreshurtadocamacho

Hello for all, Here is the Pls Cadd 16.2, if someone has the most updated to share it, greetings and success. Download quick**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## loqui

Muchas Gracias

----------


## blaeker18

Hi, can you please share the link again?

----------


## cadguy

PLS CADD 16.81 is available now.

----------


## georgehenrys

The link is not working, can you please upload working link.

----------


## flores1114

> Hello for all, Here is the Pls Cadd 16.2, if someone has the most updated to share it, greetings and success. Download quick**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The link is not working. Please, can I have also PLS CADD? Thanks

----------


## Kaja146

Cadguy please share pls cadd any *****ed version. I am searching from last 6 months. Please share!

----------


## Kaja146

Please send that pls cadd version.

----------


## iecs1234

Thanks a lot

See More: Pls-cadd 16.20

----------


## taf

Hi
can i get pls cadd 16.2, link don't work anymre.
 Thanks

----------

